# competition - your votes needed



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

youre help needed.... don't worry, it won't cost you more than a moment of your time...

First let me explain... I've been on this site for some time now and have had 8 failed DIUI treatments. currently on 2WW for attempt 9 and awaiting IVF. without the support of people here I would never have got through it.

Anyway, I know I'm being cheeky asking this but since if I win, my intention is to auction the prize off to raise funds for Macmillan Cancer support, I hope you won't mind me asking...

I entered an international costume competition at roddenberry.com - the guys who invented Star Trek and to my shock got through to the top 15. the second round is being judged by the public and the three with the most votes get through to the final round. competition closes wendesday 27th Feb

I'm currently in fourth place and need alot of votes to catch up. Its easy to do, all you do is visit the site and click on my name in the big white box on the centre. you will see the pic of my costume half way down on the left hand side, clicking on it show the entire pic not just the head and shoulders. the costume and head piece is all made by hand by me.

http://www.roddenberry.com/?action=site.showcase&sid=14

Please vote for me, Kehlan sutai Inigan

thank you all

Kehlan

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I voted for you
Good Luck
L x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Ive voted for you

Good luck x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

all done 

xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

done and dusted


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

done xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I voted too


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Me too!
Good luck.


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

thanks for trying girls.  I think i'm well out of the running now though, the Americans have gone mad with the voting.  It would take about 300 plus votes for me to catch up.  Never mind, it was fun entering.....  will let you know who finally wins

love to all of you

Kehlan


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Voted hun


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I voted too if only to keep this post on top...so others see it easier


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Thank you to all who voted.  I ended up in fifth position, which is respectable considered the hundreds of people who entered, but I did not get through to the next round.

love to all of you

Kehlan


----------

